# Baudo sul caso Fedez: "Gli avrei spento le telecamere".



## fabri47 (8 Maggio 2021)

Ad una settimana dal concerto del *Primo Maggio*, *Pippo Baudo* all'AdnKronos dice la sua sul *caso Fedez*. "_*Se fossi stato io il Concertone del Primo Maggio avrei spento le telecamere a Fedez *durante il suo discorso. Per querelarlo è troppo darti e gli avrebbe fatto pubblicità...Fedez ha esagerato. Poteva fare spettacolo, mentre fa ogni cosa per essere protagonista. E ha sbagliato a fare quel discorso in una sede che non era sua. L&#8217;errore che ha commesso la Rai è stato quello di non dire semplicemente che quel palcoscenico era il suo e a lei competeva l&#8217;autorizzazione. *Chiedere il testo dell&#8217;intervento di Fedez è stato senza dubbio corretto. Se tu vieni a casa mia, io voglio sapere cosa ci vieni a fare.* E poi gli argomenti che Fedez ha toccato sono complicati e non si può utilizzare il mezzo pubblico in maniera così indiscriminata. Bisogna stare attenti perché si ripercuote sulla società in modo divisivo_" sono state le parole dello storico conduttore di Sanremo e di Fantastico.

Sul *Ddl Zan*: "_*Quello che si prefigge il Ddl Zan è già previsto nella nostra costituzione nei primi 12 articoli, quelli fondamentali. *Lì si legge chiaramente, al primo comma dell&#8217;articolo 3, che tutti i cittadini hanno pari dignità sociale e sono eguali davanti alla legge, senza distinzione di sesso, di razza, di lingua, di religione, di opinioni politiche, oltre che di condizioni personali e sociali. *Il Ddl Zan è un raddoppio...Abbiamo fra le più belle carte costituzionali del mondo. E' inutile aggiungere un&#8217;altra legge che confonde le cose*_".


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2330507 ha scritto:


> Ad una settimana dal concerto del *Primo Maggio*, *Pippo Baudo* all'AdnKronos dice la sua sul *caso Fedez*. "_*Se fossi stato io il Concertone del Primo Maggio avrei spento le telecamere a Fedez *durante il suo discorso. Per querelarlo è troppo darti e gli avrebbe fatto pubblicità...Fedez ha esagerato. Poteva fare spettacolo, mentre fa ogni cosa per essere protagonista. E ha sbagliato a fare quel discorso in una sede che non era sua. L&#8217;errore che ha commesso la Rai è stato quello di non dire semplicemente che quel palcoscenico era il suo e a lei competeva l&#8217;autorizzazione. *Chiedere il testo dell&#8217;intervento di Fedez è stato senza dubbio corretto. Se tu vieni a casa mia, io voglio sapere cosa ci vieni a fare.* E poi gli argomenti che Fedez ha toccato sono complicati e non si può utilizzare il mezzo pubblico in maniera così indiscriminata. Bisogna stare attenti perché si ripercuote sulla società in modo divisivo_" sono state le parole dello storico conduttore di Sanremo e di Fantastico.
> 
> Sul *Ddl Zan*: "_*Quello che si prefigge il Ddl Zan è già previsto nella nostra costituzione nei primi 12 articoli, quelli fondamentali. *Lì si legge chiaramente, al primo comma dell&#8217;articolo 3, che tutti i cittadini hanno pari dignità sociale e sono eguali davanti alla legge, senza distinzione di sesso, di razza, di lingua, di religione, di opinioni politiche, oltre che di condizioni personali e sociali. *Il Ddl Zan è un raddoppio...Abbiamo fra le più belle carte costituzionali del mondo. E' inutile aggiungere un&#8217;altra legge che confonde le cose*_".



Menomale che non conta più nulla, ragiona come una vecchia mummia. 
Grazie a Dio il mondo va verso in altra direzione.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2021)

Un enorme professionista, sempre discreto, contro un pagliaccio


----------



## fabri47 (8 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2330508 ha scritto:


> Menomale che non conta più nulla, ragiona come una vecchia mummia.
> Grazie a Dio il mondo va verso in altra direzione.


Baudo vecchia mummia e Fedez intellettuale. Ad averceli i conduttori di una volta! 

Per me ha ragione Pippo.


----------



## Mika (8 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2330508 ha scritto:


> Menomale che non conta più nulla, ragiona come una vecchia mummia.
> Grazie a Dio il mondo va verso in altra direzione.



Però il primo comma dice tutto.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2330510 ha scritto:


> Baudo vecchia mummia e Fedez intellettuale. Ad averceli i conduttori di una volta!
> 
> Per me ha ragione Pippo.


Baudo (che peraltro è anche laureato), Corrado (il numero uno, ancora oggi sarebbe avanti di decenni), Tortora, Bongiorno, Goggi, Carrà. Quando in tv si premiava la bravura e la qualità...


----------



## Mika (8 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2330510 ha scritto:


> Baudo vecchia mummia e Fedez intellettuale. Ad averceli i conduttori di una volta!
> 
> Per me ha ragione Pippo.



Fedez è intellettuale quanto io sia laureato... il problema è che nell'era dei social tipi del genere sono più seguiti dei premi nobel purtroppo per noi.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2330511 ha scritto:


> Però il primo comma dice tutto.


Baudo è laureato in giurisprudenza tra l'altro, come ho detto prima. Non parla a casaccio.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2330512 ha scritto:


> Baudo (che peraltro è anche laureato), Corrado (il numero uno, ancora oggi sarebbe avanti di decenni), Tortora, Goggi, Carrà. Quando in tv si premiava la bravura e la qualità...



Adesso il popolino pende dalle labbra di uno che si è dichiarato tossicodipendete


----------



## Mika (8 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2330514 ha scritto:


> Baudo è laureato in giurisprudenza tra l'altro, come ho detto prima. Non parla a casaccio.



Si ma a sentire molti, lui è la vecchia mummia e Fedez è quello colto... fanno una legge che per quanto possa essere giusta o sbagliata che sia a seconda del proprio ideale, è già scritta e chiara, basta applicarla.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2330508 ha scritto:


> Menomale che non conta più nulla, ragiona come una vecchia mummia.
> Grazie a Dio il mondo va verso in altra direzione.



Il mondo delle vecchie mummie ci ha portato fin qua.

Scommetto che anche te ammiri Fedez e lo reputi superiore perché c'ha le Lamborghini in garage, segno di grande profondità spirituale e morale.

Bravi, bravi, supportatelo, così al prossimo giro si fa le Rolls.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330515 ha scritto:


> Adesso il popolino pende dalle labbra di uno che si è dichiarato tossicodipendete


Ma che vuoi che la gente, specie i più giovani, ne sappia di Pippo Baudo. Vuoi metterlo a confronto con il grandissimo Alessandro Cattelan  . Lui è gggiovane.

Lui ha inventato programmi innovativi e per nulla scopiazzati da Jimmy Fallon come E poi c'è Cattelan, dai grandissimi ascolti (meno dell'1% di share infatti Sky lo ha cancellato) e che ora si prepara a debuttare su Rai 1. Già me lo vedo l'hype del pubblico Rai. Ho chiesto a mia nonna, fedele spettatrice che ne pensa di Alessandro Cattelan. La risposta mi ha commosso e colpito molto: "_Chi?_".

Poveri noi, che non ci siamo ancora adeguati alla cancel culture nostrana, e siamo ancora legati alla storia vera della televisione e dell'arte in generale. "_Baudo? Una mummia. Battisti? Un fascista. Fedez? Lui sì che è bravo, appoggia i gay, è la vera sinistra_" questo è il pensiero che domina tra i gggiovani.


----------



## Mika (8 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2330508 ha scritto:


> Menomale che non conta più nulla, ragiona come una vecchia mummia.
> Grazie a Dio il mondo va verso in altra direzione.



Si, quella dove Fedez anni fa schifava gli omosessuali offendendoli e ora improvvisamente è diventato il loro protettore. Te mi dirai, ha cambiato idea, certo, potrebbe essere ma intanto lo si fa passare per Santo, cosa che non è.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Maggio 2021)

*Su Twitter, Pippo Baudo finisce in tendenza per le sue parole su Fedez. Sfottò ed insulti nei suoi confronti, con riferimenti alla sua anzianità.*


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2330527 ha scritto:


> *Su Twitter, Pippo Baudo finisce in tendenza per le sue parole su Fedez. Sfottò ed insulti nei suoi confronti, con riferimenti alla sua anzianità.*



Questi di Twitter sono tutti fatti con lo stampino. Fanno paura.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2330527 ha scritto:


> *Su Twitter, Pippo Baudo finisce in tendenza per le sue parole su Fedez. Sfottò ed insulti nei suoi confronti, con riferimenti alla sua anzianità.*


*Alcuni dei commenti: "Pippo Baudo è la dimostrazione che i vecchi hanno un mentalità rimasta al passato e che certe volte dovrebbero evitare di parlare di certe tematiche, peggio se non informati".

Oppure"io che pensavo che Pippo Baudo fosse già nella fossa" e "Ma basta con sto c......e rimbambito di baudo".*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2330530 ha scritto:


> *Alcuni dei commenti: "Pippo Baudo è la dimostrazione che i vecchi hanno un mentalità rimasta al passato e che certe volte dovrebbero evitare di parlare di certe tematiche, peggio se non informati".
> *


Orgoglioso di essere vecchio anch'io a questo punto  .


----------



## fabri47 (8 Maggio 2021)

*Altro commento di cattivo gusto su Baudo e la sua età: "Pippo Baudo letteralmente un reperto appartenente alla sezione fossili dei musei di storia naturale e ancora gli diamo possibilità di parlare di vicende di attualità".

Accuse anche di fascismo nei suoi confronti.*


----------



## gabri65 (8 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330529 ha scritto:


> Questi di Twitter sono tutti fatti con lo stampino. Fanno paura.



Ma nemmeno le SS in tempo di rastrellamenti e rappresaglie.

I lobotomizzati scattano sull'attenti e inveiscono contro chi non la pensa come loro "ma siete scemi, non vi allineate?"

Sembrano quasi dotati di volontà propria.


----------



## Mika (8 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330529 ha scritto:


> Questi di Twitter sono tutti fatti con lo stampino. Fanno paura.



E' il mondo che piace e molti che si sta delineando come citato da Lollo, poco sopra e che a lui piace. Se non ti allinei sei insultato (se ti va bene) o picchiato per strada (se ti va male).


----------



## Mika (8 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2330531 ha scritto:


> Orgoglioso di essere vecchio anch'io a questo punto  .



Meglio "vecchio" che lobotomizzato amico mio. Fidati, ancora noi ragioniamo con la nostra testa, anche in errore, ma con la nostra testa e non quella degli altri.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Maggio 2021)

Oggi non si può avere un pensiero diverso, c'è solo una visione giusta delle cose, tutte le altre vanno condannate e chi le ha deve essere sottoposto alla gogna mediatica e dei social. Devi pensarla in un unico modo, altrimenti sei sbagliato, sei un fascista, un pazzo, devi morire.

Cosa? Dittatura? Brainwashing? 1984? No? Ok scusa


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2330508 ha scritto:


> Menomale che non conta più nulla, ragiona come una vecchia mummia.
> Grazie a Dio il mondo va verso in altra direzione.



ma a voi dello spettacolo han fatto a tutti la cura ludovico?
o avete paura di essere tagliati fuori?


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2330536 ha scritto:


> E' il mondo che piace e molti che si sta delineando come citato da Lollo, poco sopra e che a lui piace. Se non ti allinei sei insultato (se ti va bene) o picchiato per strada (se ti va male).



Io penso che ci sia un errore di fondo nel leggere il mio commento. 
Io non sono qui a difendere nessuno se non la mia opinione. 

Penso che il modo di ragionare di Baudo sia da vecchia mummia nel senso che non accettare una nuova cultura più aperta, multirazziale e “ multisessuale” ( si dice così ?) sia sbagliato. 
Con questo sto dicendo che Baudo è un pessimo presentatore ? No 
Con questo sto dicendo che Baudo è un fascista ? No 
Con questo sto dicendo che Baudo è un razzista ? No

Semplicemente in modo educato senza mancare di rispetto sto esponendo la mia opinione.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2021)

Ma perchè dare importanza a quelli che scrivono sui social? Questa cosa non la capirò mai e poi mai.

Quando ho da scrivere qualcosa lo faccio e se mi rispondono li mando a c4gare senza problemi, me ne strafrego.

Stanno portando la società in una direzione ben peggiore di quella che professano di fare, vogliono un mondo senza discriminazioni e politically correct ma non si può più dire e fare assolutamente nulla che si indignano per qualsiasi cosa, e sono le donne in primis a fare queste cose per poi sventolare la fagiana su Onlyfans e Telegram.
Questo mondo per come sta andando mi sta rappresentando sempre meno


----------



## Kayl (9 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2330587 ha scritto:


> Io penso che ci sia un errore di fondo nel leggere il mio commento.
> Io non sono qui a difendere nessuno se non la mia opinione.
> 
> *Penso che il modo di ragionare di Baudo sia da vecchia mummia nel senso che non accettare una nuova cultura più aperta, multirazziale e “ multisessuale” ( si dice così ?) sia sbagliato. *
> ...



Scusa ma hai almeno capito quello che ha scritto? Ha detto che è già scritto nella costituzione che tutti i cittadini sono uguali indipendentemente da status, etnia, genere, orientamento, ecc.. e quindi che il DDL non sia altro che una ripetizione di una cosa che già esiste, ergo inutile.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2330508 ha scritto:


> Menomale che non conta più nulla, ragiona come una vecchia mummia.
> Grazie a Dio il mondo va verso in altra direzione.



Non ci credo che tu l'abbia scritto davvero.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2330562 ha scritto:


> ma a voi dello spettacolo han fatto a tutti la cura ludovico?
> *o avete paura di essere tagliati fuori?*



 ecco, per me hai colpito proprio il fulcro del discorso....


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2330517 ha scritto:


> Il mondo delle vecchie mummie ci ha portato fin qua.
> 
> Scommetto che anche te ammiri Fedez e lo reputi superiore perché c'ha le Lamborghini in garage, segno di grande profondità spirituale e morale.
> 
> Bravi, bravi, supportatelo, così al prossimo giro si fa le Rolls.



"eh ma lui ha 50mld di follouers1!! 1!1"


----------



## gabuz (9 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2021)

Kayl;2330594 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma hai almeno capito quello che ha scritto? Ha detto che è già scritto nella costituzione che tutti i cittadini sono uguali indipendentemente da status, etnia, genere, orientamento, ecc.. e quindi che il DDL non sia altro che una ripetizione di una cosa che già esiste, ergo inutile.



Rispondevo ai commenti di altri utenti, era un discorso generale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2330507 ha scritto:


> Ad una settimana dal concerto del *Primo Maggio*, *Pippo Baudo* all'AdnKronos dice la sua sul *caso Fedez*. "_*Se fossi stato io il Concertone del Primo Maggio avrei spento le telecamere a Fedez *durante il suo discorso. Per querelarlo è troppo darti e gli avrebbe fatto pubblicità...Fedez ha esagerato. Poteva fare spettacolo, mentre fa ogni cosa per essere protagonista. E ha sbagliato a fare quel discorso in una sede che non era sua. L’errore che ha commesso la Rai è stato quello di non dire semplicemente che quel palcoscenico era il suo e a lei competeva l’autorizzazione. *Chiedere il testo dell’intervento di Fedez è stato senza dubbio corretto. Se tu vieni a casa mia, io voglio sapere cosa ci vieni a fare.* E poi gli argomenti che Fedez ha toccato sono complicati e non si può utilizzare il mezzo pubblico in maniera così indiscriminata. Bisogna stare attenti perché si ripercuote sulla società in modo divisivo_" sono state le parole dello storico conduttore di Sanremo e di Fantastico.
> 
> Sul *Ddl Zan*: "_*Quello che si prefigge il Ddl Zan è già previsto nella nostra costituzione nei primi 12 articoli, quelli fondamentali. *Lì si legge chiaramente, al primo comma dell’articolo 3, che tutti i cittadini hanno pari dignità sociale e sono eguali davanti alla legge, senza distinzione di sesso, di razza, di lingua, di religione, di opinioni politiche, oltre che di condizioni personali e sociali. *Il Ddl Zan è un raddoppio...Abbiamo fra le più belle carte costituzionali del mondo. E' inutile aggiungere un’altra legge che confonde le cose*_".



Ma il mondo che stanno pensando e costruendo è davvero un mondo migliore?

Ci fosse mai qualcuno che si pone questa domanda.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

*Per l'ennesima volta e come sempre: ognuno è libero di dire la sua. E niente flame. Leggete il regolamento.*


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2330627 ha scritto:


> Ma il mondo che stanno pensando e costruendo è davvero un mondo migliore?
> 
> Ci fosse mai qualcuno che si pone questa domanda.



Infatti il mondo che stanno costruendo i vari Fedez è stupendo...

E questo è solo l'antipasto. Vedrai cosa sarà sta nazione tra una decina di anni.


----------



## Mika (9 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2330587 ha scritto:


> Io penso che ci sia un errore di fondo nel leggere il mio commento.
> Io non sono qui a difendere nessuno se non la mia opinione.
> 
> Penso che il modo di ragionare di Baudo sia da vecchia mummia nel senso che non accettare una nuova cultura più aperta, multirazziale e &#8220; multisessuale&#8221; ( si dice così ?) sia sbagliato.
> ...



Purtroppo come dire "*****" è offensivo anche dire "vecchia mummia" è dispregiativo. Potevi dire "persona colta ma di una società passata" oppure "di tempi andati" ma scrivere "vecchia mummia" io la leggo solo come un offesa, per il resto sono concorde con te sul punto "non accettare una nuova cultura più aperta, multirazziale e &#8220; multisessuale&#8221; ( si dice così ?) sia sbagliato"

Ma è anche sbagliato insultare (e alla peggio menare) tutti coloro che non si allineano al pensiero degli altri è esattamente quello che facevano le camicie nere nel ventennio fascista se non ti allineavi al loro pensiero. Si dicono anti-fascisti ma poi fanno le stesse cose in chiave moderna di quello che facevano i fascisti. No, questo è sbagliato, stiamo arrivando al punto che prima di esporre la propria idea su un social, quindi libera espressione civili, devi prima pensare è meglio dirlo altrimenti ti arrivano insulti e minacce di morte. No, questa non è libertà di espressione e non è la società alla quale mi piace vivere e che vorrei che vivessero i miei figli (che non ho).


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2330638 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo come dire "*****" è offensivo anche dire "vecchia mummia" è dispregiativo. Potevi dire "persona colta ma di una società passata" oppure "di tempi andati" ma scrivere "vecchia mummia" io la leggo solo come un offesa, per il resto sono concorde con te sul punto "non accettare una nuova cultura più aperta, multirazziale e &#8220; multisessuale&#8221; ( si dice così ?) sia sbagliato"
> 
> Ma è anche sbagliato insultare (e alla peggio menare) tutti coloro che non si allineano al pensiero degli altri è esattamente quello che facevano le camicie nere nel ventennio fascista se non ti allineavi al loro pensiero. Si dicono anti-fascisti ma poi fanno le stesse cose in chiave moderna di quello che facevano i fascisti. No, questo è sbagliato, stiamo arrivando al punto che prima di esporre la propria idea su un social, quindi libera espressione civili, devi prima pensare è meglio dirlo altrimenti ti arrivano insulti e minacce di morte. No, questa non è libertà di espressione e non è la società alla quale mi piace vivere e che vorrei che vivessero i miei figli (che non ho).



Ne usciremo solo quando i social saranno 'catalogati' come chiacchiere da bar, un pò come avviene qua da noi parlando di una palla che rotola.
Ma fin quando i 'consensi' , i 'likes' sposteranno gli equilibri e muoveranno vagonate di soldi siamo destinati all'estinzione.

La libertà di espressione è fondamentale ma bisogna anche dare il giusto peso a tutto.
Bisogna tornare a vivere la vita reale .
I social potranno generare solo mostri se gli diamo troppa rilevanza.


La qualità a tutti i livelli sta scemando anche e soprattutto per questi motivi.
Influencer, youtuber , tuttologi del web... ma che roba è?
Ma leggere un libro no eh??


----------



## gabuz (9 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2330632 ha scritto:


> *Per l'ennesima volta e come sempre: ognuno è libero di dire la sua. E niente flame. Leggete il regolamento.*



Se ognuno è veramente libero perché hai cancellato il mio commento visto che non denigravo né offendevo alcun utente ma esprimevo semplicemente un'opinione?


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2330638 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo come dire "*****" è offensivo anche dire "vecchia mummia" è dispregiativo. Potevi dire "persona colta ma di una società passata" oppure "di tempi andati" ma scrivere "vecchia mummia" io la leggo solo come un offesa, per il resto sono concorde con te sul punto "non accettare una nuova cultura più aperta, multirazziale e &#8220; multisessuale&#8221; ( si dice così ?) sia sbagliato"
> 
> Ma è anche sbagliato insultare (e alla peggio menare) tutti coloro che non si allineano al pensiero degli altri è esattamente quello che facevano le camicie nere nel ventennio fascista se non ti allineavi al loro pensiero. Si dicono anti-fascisti ma poi fanno le stesse cose in chiave moderna di quello che facevano i fascisti. No, questo è sbagliato, stiamo arrivando al punto che prima di esporre la propria idea su un social, quindi libera espressione civili, devi prima pensare è meglio dirlo altrimenti ti arrivano insulti e minacce di morte. No, questa non è libertà di espressione e non è la società alla quale mi piace vivere e che vorrei che vivessero i miei figli (che non ho).



Dipende sempre dal contesto in cui ti trovi, ti faccio un esempio: 

Un alieno scende sulla terra e legge solo questo forum e pensa che tutta la questione sia in un modo ( 9 utenti su 10 la pensano uguale )
Lo stesso alieno legge Twitter e pensa esattamente il contrario di quello che legge qui . 

Non esiste accerchiamento e non esiste nessuna censura, dipende sempre dal contesto. Se io andassi a negare l olocausto in una manifestazione nazi probabilmente troverei qualcuno a favore delle mie parole.


----------



## gabuz (9 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2330655 ha scritto:


> Dipende sempre dal contesto in cui ti trovi, ti faccio un esempio:
> 
> Un alieno scende sulla terra e legge solo questo forum e pensa che tutta la questione sia in un modo ( 9 utenti su 10 la pensano uguale )
> Lo stesso alieno legge Twitter e pensa esattamente il contrario di quello che legge qui .
> ...



I social hanno solo dato fiato alle persone laddove prima tutto si perdeva nella 'folla manzoniana' e restavano chiacchiere di strada.
Che pippo baudo è 'antico' lo pensano in tanti, che 'fedez' è ipocrita e opportunista lo pensano altrettanti.

Ora , due sono le possibilità : o denunciamo tutti coloro che sui social calunniano delle persone oppure iniziamo a catalogare ciò che avviene in rete come 'cazzeggio'.
Io sono per la seconda.


Ciò che mi fa più tristezza sono gli elemosinanti di likes e consensi magari dopo aver fatto i leoni da tastiera.
E' veramente questa la società che vogliamo?
Ma fin quando sponsors e produttori andranno a premiare coloro che spostano i 'consensi' ne usciremo mai.

Non esiste più la gavetta professionale e di vita, è morta come è morto il servizio militare di leva.


----------

